# Clen dietary advice please



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi, not posted on here in quite some time now but just looking for a bit of advice please. Done a damn good keto diet for a while now and have lost 3 stone so far but definietely seem to have plateaud for the last few weeks, think my body seems to have acclimatised to the diet now and i just seem to hover up and down a pound or 2. So having a whole week of carb reintroduction to my diet to properly feed up etc.

However i am pretty sure now that i will be going to try a course of clen and i'm also pretty sure that it is not a good idea at all to stay with a keto diet whilst doing that. As far as i can see i should just follow a good balanced diet whilst on clen, maintaining a daily calorie defecit for weight loss. Any simple sample diet somebody could advise me on. Plenty of bananas seem to be a good idea too.

Thanks all, looking forward to hearing some personal experience viewpoints


----------



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

Would it help if I said please?


----------



## adamatthews (Jun 25, 2012)

I found clen great for losing a bit of fat and keeping muscle while still eating carbs. Reduced carbs mind but not THAT reduced.

I wouldn't like to be doing keto at the same time as being all shakey shakey


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I found combining clen and intermittent fasting worked great check www.leangains.com

With regards to what foods. Eat what foods you enjoy to meets your macro requirements.


----------

